# Cubase 10.0.50 Update



## novaburst (Oct 24, 2019)

New Cubase 10 update out

Cubase 10.0.50
List of resolved issues
The following list details resolved issues and improvements in this version:
ID # Area Issue
CAN-24154
Direct Offline
Processing
Fixed a possible crash when applying REVerence as
a Direct Offline Process.
CAN-24848
Direct Offline
Processing
Improved compatibility for Antares Autotune Graph
Mode when applied as a Direct Offline Process.
CAN-24861 Export
Project folder no longer gets changed unintentionally
when exporting AAF files.
CAN-24804 MixConsole
Linked Panners are now restored correctly when
loading a project.
CAN-23108 Plug-ins The sound quality for Distroyer when used with
Oversampling option active has been improved.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2019)

Cool - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dman007 (Oct 24, 2019)

Any issues with the update before I go ahead?


----------



## novaburst (Oct 24, 2019)

I have not installed as yet, 

A strange thing is not such big changes but the update file is pretty huge bigger than the .40 update


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2019)

novaburst said:


> I have not installed as yet,
> 
> A strange thing is not such big changes but the update file is pretty huge bigger than the .40 update



thought the same. They have to be fixing more than they are fessing up to. As long as there are not new broken things - I am totally good with this. As soon as I ship this out the door I'll update (windows are a nifty 'undo' latest update feature I have use PLENTY in the past!!!)


----------



## Kony (Oct 24, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> windows are a nifty 'undo' latest update feature I have use PLENTY in the past


Do you mean system restore?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2019)

Kony said:


> Do you mean system restore?




Nope there was a post here at VI that details how 'any' software update can be undone. Been a while since I have done it but it was a 'ah-ha' moment knowing I could!!! Takes the 'half-pregnant' out of updating --- anything.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 24, 2019)

Is it working with Windoes 7?


----------



## Kony (Oct 24, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Nope there was a post here at VI that details how 'any' software update can be undone. Been a while since I have done it but it was a 'ah-ha' moment knowing I could!!! Takes the 'half-pregnant' out of updating --- anything.


I'm very keen to see this - do you know which thread it was in?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2019)

As memory serves it was actually a W7 'thing' that w10 also allows. Sorry I don't have time to try to find the post - but I bet a google search will turn it up.


----------



## Kony (Oct 24, 2019)

No worries Rob - I'll try to find it and post a link here if anyone else is also interested


----------



## novaburst (Oct 24, 2019)

windows 7 is a system restore allows you to go back in time to a previous setting.


----------



## dman007 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any problems after installing 10.0.50


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 25, 2019)

Ok - here is a link to how to UNDO a specific piece of software that has been updated. Hope it helps.






__





How to Undo a Windows Update Article - dummies


Did the Windows update you just installed cause a problem? Well, you can undo it. Here's a step-by-step guide.




www.dummies.com


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 25, 2019)

Working fine here on a small project. Wasn't having any issues in .40 either.


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 25, 2019)

Checked the Steinberg Cubase forum and no reports of anything bad yet other than the eLicenser reverting to an older version as was the case for many updating to the .40 version. Just have to run the eLicenser maintenance program to get it back to the current version. I haven't updated yet as I like to see a few more reports before I jump in.


----------



## ChazC (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s usually prudent to wait a week or so before updating. If you’re in the middle of a project don’t even think about it until you have some free time.


----------



## elpedro (Oct 25, 2019)

No issues so far for me,updated yesterday and kept working on the project I am in the middle of. (Small song project, not a huge template)


----------



## novaburst (Oct 25, 2019)

No issues pretty much the same as 10.0.40 but the updating the elicense can give you a bit of a scare with the error signs


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, you have to update eLicencer. But it's pretty snappy afterward.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 26, 2019)

my elicenser stayed the same, but I had previously updated at the .40 release. *.50 works fine for me, at least in the initial testing with BBCSO.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 30, 2019)

I installed the update today and haven't been able to add insert effects to instrument tracks since then. The plugin shows as inserted, but is off, and the button that activates them in the insert tab doesn't do anything. Also, the "on" button on the plugin GUI itself is missing, so you can't turn on the plugin from there either. Further, the inserts tab is unresponsive so you also can't remove the plugin any more either.

Reverted the update and now it's back to normal. So, you might wanna hold off.


----------



## dman007 (Oct 30, 2019)

Ughh. I installed it but the panning seems to have gone haywire with my other 10.x projects. Resetting preferences didn't work either. Did a null test and some differences from my old mix-downs. I tried re-installing but that made no difference. Also tried saving a new version but that didn't solve it. I switched back to the previous update, too, and that is okay again now. Something not right there, though!


----------



## novaburst (Oct 31, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Reverted the update and now it's back to normal. So, you might wanna hold off.



I did not notice anything funny when i updated, but for good measure i think i will go back as .40 was doing fine,


----------



## novaburst (Oct 31, 2019)

dman007 said:


> Ughh. I installed it but the panning seems to have gone haywire with my other 10.x projects.


Are you using Mac, or Windows 10


----------



## dman007 (Nov 8, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Are you using Mac, or Windows 10


Windows 10


----------



## AllanH (Nov 8, 2019)

I've been on .50 without any of those problems. Cubase is now 30 years in the making. The codebase must be a gigantic mix of functionality, patches, and customizations to handle decades of operating systems, graphics and audio drivers.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 9, 2019)

There are a few folks with Windows 10 (1903 build) that have issues with Cubase .50 update. I'm still on Windows 10 / 1809 and have not come across any issues yet, but I will inevitably have to update to 1903 soon. Maybe Cubase 10.5 will come out before then with a fix plus a whole host of some new and improved bugs.


----------



## JamieLang (Nov 12, 2019)

Ive not run into anything with 1809 and 10.0.50. But, given that move things to Mixbus ASAP...cubase isnt a daily driver for me. It does seem to have corrected the instability of .40, which is the first instable WINDOWS version Ive used....since the engine reboot of “sx4”. Time will tell.


----------

